# RRRReving Engine



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

Fellas, My 2006 LJ, stick shift, with 53,000+ miles seems to be acting a tad weird. While plowing last week this started and has happened once to twice a day since. I can be driving with my foot on the gas pedal or just coasting in Neutral and the engine will rev 1000-2000 RPM without me doing anything.... Any ideas? I do not have an OBD2 reader so my initial thought is Throttle Position Sensor... Help is always appreciated. 
Thanks 
BigD


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

throttle position sensor.


----------

